# what sent you into labour?



## Jkirkbright

Im desperate to get my bubba here now and havr tried everything I can but its just not budging! What was everyone doing when they went into labour x


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

I believe baby will come when baby is ready. I didn't try anything to get baby out. I had a sweep on my due date and he was born 2days later.
I know someone who tried everything and still had to get induced.


----------



## cupcakekate

I was sleeping when my waters broke lol! I tried everything around my due date and nothing worked, it really is true that they just come when they are ready. x


----------



## Pielette

Nothing will work until bubs decides s/he is ready.

I didn't try anything, although we DTD a few days before he was born. But that did nothing really. Contractions started out of the blue for me.


----------



## Kirsty1003

I started having contractions eating a chinese...I tried everything around my due date but just happened out of the blue 9 days late


----------



## tonibzac

For mebouncing on my ball all day watching tv and every time a break came on, I walked up and down my stairs until I was sweating and puffing! My waters broke halfway up the stairs at 1pm!


----------



## chulie

Honestly........I think being relaxed is a big part of it. I was in NO rush for my dd to get here because I had tons of plans once I was on mat leave. I even let my husband buy tickets for a soccer game after my due date. I was due on a Monday and the game was wednesday and I told him "Go ahead...this could be another week or more".....and I went into labour Tuesday and he had to give the tickets away!!!hahahaha...My girlfriends who were desperate because...like one's husband was a firefighter so he had a very specific time off...she was two weeks over due....just keep yourself busy and meet up for lunches ect...


----------



## NaturalMomma

Baby will come when ready. Lung development sets off a string of hormones which triggers labor to begin. Nothing you do beforehand is going to make baby come any faster.


----------



## justmeinlove

plus I know you know, but you're only on 37 weeks...


----------



## R8ch

I'm afraid I agree with all the other ladies that they come when they are ready.
For me, my body was obviously ready - I was 3cm not contracting, cervix all ready to go, so when they did a stretch and sweep my contractions started within the hour. I think my body just needed a kick start - but I was 41 + 3 when that happened, so more than ready for her to come out. Don't wish them out too early, they may need a little more cooking :)
Rx


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Sleeping!! :haha: 

Both my children, I've woken up in labour.


----------



## petite ping

We DTD (OH offered his man juice) and the next day my waters broke.... coincidence? Probably.


----------



## Mummy Bean

i tried everything from 38 weeks to help baby come on time but was still 8days late. sorry to repeat what others already said but they honestly just come when they want.
but wont hurt to do lots of walking, bouncing on ball, getting house ready...clean clean clean, even go swimming....


----------



## Mazzy17

Amy was born at 36 weeks and i was playing World of Warcraft when my water broke, 2 hours later contractions started


----------



## krissie1234uk

My waters went during foreplay - way to kill the mood! With my first we dtd the Monday night after a sweep that morning, I went into labour the next evening.


----------



## Cherry_bump

I'm pretty sure drinking loads of pineapple juice worked for my 1st x


----------



## justmeinlove

Mw exam for me... Though not in a good way, as she said nothing was happening so when half hour later, contractions went from every 8 minutes to every 2 I didn't know what was happening...


----------



## sbl

As someone who had a baby a wee bit early....hold on, keep that bubba cooking! They come when their ready.
xx


----------



## Eleanor ace

I was induced so that's what did it for me! :haha:. Have to echo what the other ladies have said, there are things you can try (eating spicy food, lots of walking, sex, eating about a tonne of pineapple, bouncing on your ball, clary sage oil etc) but if LO isn't ready to come they won't set your labour off. There is no magical natural remedy for over due ladies unfortunately! 
Also you're only 38 weeks (unless you're ticker is off) so LO is likely un ready to come yet. I know how impatient you can get to meet LO near the end but I'd concentrate on getting rest, encouraging LO into a good position with your birth ball and walking, and wait until you're overdue before panicking!


----------



## minnieoxox

Nothing worked, they induced me when I was 42 weeks and she was born at 42+2!


----------



## bana

I swear it was the 5 pineapples for me ; )


----------



## flubdub

bana said:


> I swear it was the 5 pineapples for me ; )

How did you manage that?? I ate a full one, and blended the second, but by the end, my mouth was red raw!!


----------



## mrscitysmith

I asked the midwife this same question this week as baby is measuring ahead and I wanted to avoid the sweep I am due on Thursday if possible...

All she said was that most of the suggestions were old wives' tales and the only thing that would help is moving about as this would give the equivalent of a sweep but from the inside (ie ball bouncing etc). I would much rather she said lying on the couch eating chocolate would bring labour on but unfortunately not :D


----------



## Mummykez

I was watching casualty on tv and I had ordered a vindaloo ten minutes before when suddenly I could feel water, my waters had broke, it was funny as we met the Indian delivery driver on the way out the door to the hospital :) obviously I didn't eat it lol


----------



## Quest55

With my son, I was sitting on the computer later in the evening and noticed some "leaking" so I went to the ER to find out since it seemed like it was too much for reg discharge. Turns out I was leaking fluid, and then they induced me...


----------



## melfy77

I walked a lot, did many many squats, went in my parent's hot tub (but not too hot) 2 days before DD was born. My water ended up breaking in the middle of the night at 38 1/2 weeks, and I was not expecting it at all!! Honnestly I think she was just running out of room and decided she wanted out:haha:


----------



## CatandKitten

My husband had been super busy at work and had a terrible cough/cold for a few weeks. The night before I had her he put his hands on my belly and said "Elise, daddy is ready now, you can come out." :)


----------



## daydreaming22

I went into labor at 39 weeks due to a severe car accident...It worked but I obviously dont recommend it! After contracting every 3-5 min for 12 hours they decided to induce with pitocin and break my water because the placenta attachment had been 'compromised'. Your LO will come when its time hun, I know the last few weeks are rough but I would have given anything to give DS a little extra time and come naturally.


----------



## Guppy051708

Not a dang thing worked for me! I didn't have DS1 until 41+5. I tried EVERYTHING. you name it, i did it. It didn't matter how crazy or unlikely it was to work, i did it ALL. I even had mutliple sweeps. Nothing come of it!

With DS2 i didn't do anything and he came early at 38+3.

My water broke 30+ hours before each boy was born. My water would break before labor started. With DS1 it broke when i got up in the middle of the night for a pee (that was more a trickle). With DS2 it broke at 7:30 in the morning when i woke up and rolled over. GUSH! fluid everywhere (like cinema style lol)

im totally convinced if anything "works" is because the baby was just ready anyways. I mean there are things like EPO that can help soften the cervix (as well as :spermy:). And of course you can bounce on a ball or walk or do/hands and knees to get the baby into position or deeper into the pelvis, but typically speaking labor starts when the babys lungs get to a certain point, then that send hormones to the mother, and then labor happens (in a normal labor outside of things like high stress situations or a medical condition).


----------



## Jessica0907

Ds: water broke after dh and I dtd. Never contracted though and had an induction. 

Dd: well, let's see, I started the morning off with a dr appt where they swept my membranes then came home and dtd with dh then went to Walmart then cleaned the house and cooked dinner. She was born 22 hours after the membrane sweeping. So it was something I did that day. Lol. But I won't ever get my membranes swept before my due date again. Dr offered at my 37 week appt so I thought it was fine and didn't think it would work. Dd was born very jaundice and sleepy and was an awful eater the first 3 weeks. She should have baked longer :(


----------

